# Built in TIVO app is poor for tracking, reel good is poor for tracking .... what else is there ?



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

The built in TIVO app has a fatal flaw with respect to netflix show as shown in this thread->Netflix Programs Not Showing in Search Results

I was able to download reel good, which seemed much better, but with use it also has fatal flaws, TV shows just drop off the list. And not just when there are no new episodes to watch. Its like it can only track a limited number of shows or gets confused.

I know there are many tracking apps, but I cant find another one to download on the tivo stream itself.

Anyone know of any ?

Thanks,...


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I use 3 but on my iPhone. Reelgood is just ok for me too but the best I know of to download on the device itself. For phone app TV Time is my favorite wish they would make apps for other devices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

Just to answer my own question in case anyone else reads this, i found "Just watch". When it actually is able to launch it works well, but 30% of the time it gives me some generic error message about not being able to connect in the US. In incredible just how buggy everything is. TIVO app cant find Netflix shows .... reelgood constantly drops shows .... Just watch fails to connect about 30% of the time ....


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Just watch is the 3rd one I use on my phone. It’s my least favorite so I didn’t even mention lol. It’s just not even accurate with the episodes they don’t update sometimes for days. And it never shows you are “caught up” it will have for instance stranger things season 4 episode 1 pop up on your watch list because it’s renewed but isn’t even airing for months. So it drives me crazy. Reelgood I’ve used for almost a year and never has dropped a show for me so not sure what you mean but again I only use on my phone to check off episodes I have watched not launch them to play. Sometimes it takes a day or so for a new episode to pop up that’s it’s available tho. 

I’ve sent numerous feedback and requests to tivo stream they need to have a feature like Apple TV up next with is by far the best tracker ever. If only it would just work with Netflix too it would be PERFECT for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

